# FR: devoir / devoirs (for homework)



## Golpe de Cafeina

If a teacher wants to write on the board for her students the following in French:
Homework: workbook pp.45-46,

is the following a correct translation:
Devoir: cahier d'exercices pp. 45-46... or does she have to put "S" at the end of devoir? It is one assignment... (my issue is if devoir is wrong without "s" at the end)

Thank you.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Welcome.
Well, no.
It's ONE homework, as you say.

Normalement, on fait le*s* devoir*s*, c'est vrai, mais ici, il n'y en a qu'un. Donc...


----------



## Golpe de Cafeina

Merci beaucoup. This helps. If the homework was 2 different things (for example exercises in the workbook + write a paragraph), then I should put "S"?


----------



## DaveTraveler

Honestly, it all depends how you view your homework. You could say "je dois faire mon devoir en/de français. Le prof nous a demandé de faire des exercices et aussi d'écrire un paragraphe."

It doesn't really matter, but if you have homework/assignements given in different subjects (French, math, history), then you would definitely talk about "devoir*s*".


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Devoir*s* i is, then.


----------



## philosophia

DaveTraveler said:


> Honestly, it all depends how you view your homework. *You could say "je dois faire mon devoir en/de français. Le prof nous a demandé de faire des exercices et aussi d'écrire un paragraphe."*
> 
> It doesn't really matter, but if you have homework/assignements given in different subjects (French, math, history), then you would definitely talk about "devoir*s*".



Well, in that case (at least 2 exercises in one subject), I'd rather say devoir*s*, "_mes devoirs de français_".
"_Un devoir_" rather sounds to me like "a paper".
But maybe it's just me...


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Je suis d'accord avec philosopia.


----------



## Golpe de Cafeina

J'ai trouve une reference dont  je ne pense pas que je pourrais reveler (a cause des reglements)... Devoir pour homework est un nom qui peut etre au singulier ou au pluriel. Dans ce cas, puisque c'est une seule activite (exercices ecrits), c'est au singulier. S'il y avait plusieurs activites ex: lecture, exercices, dissertation... alors on devrait mettre S a la fin. Je suis d'accord avec DaveTraveler aussi.
Merci  a tous pour vos reponses.


----------



## barbarino25

Même s'il n'y a qu'un exercice à faire, je mettrais "devoirs"


----------



## waya

Oui, en effet, ce n'est pas vraiment une question de quantité. C'est une expression presque invariable. Si tu n'as qu'un exercice de français, on dira quand même "_J'ai des devoir*s* en français._". Mais si tu as _"un devoir de français"_, cela signifie _un test_ ou _un contrôle_. 

Pour résumer, à mon sens :
Des devoirs -> Homework
Un devoir -> a test, a paper


----------



## breagadoir

*Devoirs* (plural) is much more frequently used than *devoir* (singular) so therefore to avoid ambiguity and to avoid having to justify why the singular might be acceptable in a very specific case, my adivice is to stick with the plural and no-one will ever question it.


----------



## Suzanne Dumas

Devoir etant un nom peut etre singulier ou pluriel. On dit un devoir (un excercice que le maitre donne a ses eleves) ou des devoirs pour indiquer qu'on a plusieurs travaux, suivant le petit Larousse Illustre.


----------



## zapspan

Et pour dire "I've already done four of the exericises from today's French homework."?
"J'ai déjà fait quatre des exercices des devoirs de français d'aujourd'hui."
"J'ai déjà fait quatre des exercices du devoir de français d'aujourd'hui."

Merci d'avance.


----------



## barbarino25

Je trouve la 1ère phrase très "lourde"

Je pencherais pour la 2ème


----------



## philosophia

Je suis d'accord avec Barbarino25, la 1re phrase est trop lourde ("J'ai déjà fait quatre des exercices des devoirs de français d'aujourd'hui."). 
Ici "devoirs" signifie "_homework"_ ; ce ne serait pas dit mais seulement sous-entendu : 
_"I've already done four of the exercises from today's French homework."_ : « J'ai déjà fait 4 des exercices de français d'aujourd'hui »_._

Dans la 2e phrase ("J'ai déjà fait quatre des exercices du devoir de français d'aujourd'hui."), "devoir" a le sens de "_paper"_ : _the French teacher gave us a paper today, and I've already done 4 of the exercises._


----------



## zapspan

Merci de vos réponses.  I guess I was trying to figure out how to maintain the plural of "devoir" to keep the 'homework' meaning (vs. the 'paper' meaning), as per previous discussion above, while incorporating the partitive sense "4 of the exercises from the homework".  It sounds like « J'ai déjà fait 4 des exercices de français d'aujourd'hui »is what I was looking for.


----------

